# 4.2.2



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone running 4.2.2 see any better battery life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah surprisingly even on my Verizon Gnex..without under-volting or doing much with the kernel


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn now I really wanna flash and try haha so you saw a considerable difference?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm 13 hours in on battery with 1 hour 45 minutes if screen time and I have 29% left on my VZW GNex. I never got this life on 4.2.1. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I havent gotten anywhere near that, that sounds like Paradise. Flaaaashhh time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

I really haven't noticed much difference but the kernel I'm on has been pretty good already


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

definitely. at 11% right now. 10h on battery with 2.5 hours screen on time.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I had 2 hours of screentime last night, 6 hours on battery (I was bored) and still had 40% left - on wifi... Thats the best I've ever had (no drake).


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Which 4.2.2 ROM are you all running?


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

shiny


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

The 2-15 cm10.1 nightly is 4.2.2 for toro.


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

Project Elite v10 JB 4.2.2 for Toro.
actngrezy and buckmarble have outdone themselves. Super smooth, stable and great battery life.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

rkpeterson said:


> Project Elite v10 JB 4.2.2 for Toro.
> actngrezy and buckmarble have outdone themselves. Super smooth, stable and great battery life.


agreed man. Best ive used so far. They always do great work though. Used to use PE on my D1. Matter of fact i think i retired that phone with some PE gingerbread on it lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

rkpeterson said:


> Project Elite v10 JB 4.2.2 for Toro.
> actngrezy and buckmarble have outdone themselves. Super smooth, stable and great battery life.


+1
I'm on that bitch it's nice.


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Link??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

ericstntonn said:


> Link??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.projectelite.net/actngrezy/jb-mr1/toro/elite-ota-buck_kernel/ < There ya go; took me some effort to find it.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

I use shiny, it is the rom that Google would have released if the actually supported the VZW GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there an official thread or anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Thank you for the link man 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is link to the rom forum.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/project-elite-nexus/189488-welcome-project-elite-gnex-section.html


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks man!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

psu_tb said:


> I use shiny, it is the rom that Google would have released if the actually supported the VZW GNex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The relationships between Google, Verizon Wireless, and the radio manufacturers is very interesting as far as the lack of Toro updates. That is to say, Google is not faultless and VZW is not totally to blame. We should be thankful that behind the scenes Google is helping to support custom ROM development on the Verizon Nexus variant.

If you want a good laugh hop on over to Verizon's Galaxy Nexus forum and see all the people in conniption over 4.2.2 (yes I am a fellow owner)


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

AuroEdge said:


> The relationships between Google, Verizon Wireless, and the radio manufacturers is very interesting as far as the lack of Toro updates. That is to say, Google is not faultless and VZW is not totally to blame. We should be thankful that behind the scenes Google is helping to support custom ROM development on the Verizon Nexus variant.
> 
> If you want a good laugh hop on over to Verizon's Galaxy Nexus forum and see all the people in conniption over 4.2.2 (yes I am a fellow owner)


very well said and right on the money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

rkpeterson said:


> Project Elite v10 JB 4.2.2 for Toro.
> actngrezy and buckmarble have outdone themselves. Super smooth, stable and great battery life.


+1 love it


----------

